# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  "Chấm điểm" các quán nướng "siêu hot" tại Hà Nội

## tanhv

Cùng lượn 1 vòng quanh Hà Thành để tìm các quán có món ăn dường như hot nhất mùa đông năm nay. Các quán nướng đã qua kiểm chứng về cả chất lượng đồ ăn, giá cả cũng như sự đa dạng món ăn của từng quán. 

*1. Bạch Tuộc nướng Mập Kòi* 

Quán này trước kia là ở 88B phố Trần Hưng Đạo nhưng vì lý do nào đó mà quán phải chuyển qua 22 Trần Nhật Duật (ngã 3 Cao Thắng - Trần Nhật Duật). Quán này có thực đơn rất chi là nhiều món thuộc diện "hàng khủng" tại Hà Nội đó! Nhưng nổi tiếng và ngon nhất chính là món bạch tuộc nướng. Khi nướng lên, miếng bạch tuộc có màu mận chín, tỏa ra một vị thơm khó mà diễn tả được. Chấm với nước sốt đặc trưng riêng của quán, ăn miếng bạch tuộc mới ngọt làm sao! 



Món bạch tuộc nướng ngon tuyệt cú mèo mà giá cả rất bình dân
Giá cả: Dao động từ 35K – 45K/ đĩa. 
Đồ ăn đi kèm: Từ 10K – 25K/ đĩa.
Chất lượng phục vụ theo thang điểm: 7 điểm.
Địa điểm: Vì nằm bên mặt phố Cao Thắng nên chỗ ngồi rất thoáng, ngồi 2 bên đường, yên tĩnh không có nhiều ô tô đi lại nên khỏi lo về khoản khói bụi.
Giờ mở cửa: 19h – 23h. 

Nếu teen nhà mình muốn ăn đồ nướng sẵn thì qua cơ sở của Mập Kòi ở 88B Trần Hưng Đạo nhé! Vẫn những món ăn như vậy, chỉ khác là đồ đã được nướng từ chập tối, khách đến thì nướng lại thôi. Món ăn vẫn nóng hổi đấy nhé! Quán còn có cả cháo niêu cho teen nhà mình thưởng thức nếu cái bụng vẫn chưa no nữa chứ.

*2. Nhắng nướng* 

Quán nằm ngay trên đường Đại Cồ Việt. Thực đơn của quán từ trước đến nay cũng không thay đổi là mấy, khoảng 6 món chính. Trong đó phải kể đến món nhắng nướng. Mình cũng đã ăn thử 1 lần... nhưng vì là đoạn mỡ mỡ nên mình không thích cho lắm. Quán có 3 loại nước chấm: chua, cay, mặn, ngọt khác nhau tùy theo sở thích của mỗi người.


Giá cả: Dao động từ 25K – 75K/ đĩa. 
Đồ ăn đi kèm: Từ 15K – 30K/đĩa.
Chất lượng phục vụ: 8 điểm (mọi thứ đều ổn nhưng lại mất thêm 5K gửi xe khi vào quán) .
Địa điểm: Chỗ ngồi của quán tương đối rộng, mỗi tội tuyến đường này có nhiều ô tô tải đi qua. Nhiều lúc khách ăn hay bị giật mình vì tiếng còi xe. Nếu ngồi trong nhà thì yên tâm nhé!
Giờ mở cửa: 18h – 23h.

*3. Vườn Nướng: Lợn bản Na Sản - Kay Kay Cơ Trai* 

Đi thẳng từ đường Hồ Tùng Mậu, qua nhà hát Quân Đội 30m rẽ tay phải (phố Lê Đức Thọ kéo dài), tiếp tục đi vào 300m nhìn bên tay trái... Quán này có 2 món rất nổi tiếng. Món thứ nhất là thịt lợn bản Na Sản nướng mỡ hành. Quả thật lợn bản ăn khác hẳn lợn bình thường, ăn không bị ngấy, thịt ăn rất thơm, được ướp bởi nguyên liệu mà mình cũng ko đoán ra được nữa. Ăn kèm với rau xà lách thì không chê vào đâu được. Còn Kay Kay Cơ Trai ăn giòn giòn, cay cay. Thật lý thú khi thưởng thức món này.



Món thịt lợn bản Na Sản vô cùng đặc biệt



Kay kay cơ trai thì giòn lắm đấy nhé!
Giá cả: Dao động từ 35K – 50K/ đĩa. 
Đồ ăn kèm: 10K – 20K/ đĩa. 
Chất lượng phục vụ: 8 điểm.
Địa điểm: Quán có thể ngồi ở trong vườn, ngồi bệt trong sân và ngồi ở vỉa hè. Đây là 1 địa chỉ rất yên tĩnh, đặc biệt tớ thấy là dù không có địa chỉ cụ thể nhưng quán khá đông.
Giờ mở cửa: 17h - 24h.

*4. Quán nướng... chợ Ngọc Lâm (Gia Lâm)* 

Quán nằm ngay cổng chợ Ngọc Lâm, Gia Lâm. Quán tuy mới mở được 5 tháng nhưng cũng có rất nhiều thực khách chú ý đến. Quán có 2 món rất ngon. Nhiều bạn chắc cũng đã biết qua món mực trứng chiên nhưng các bạn đã thử qua món mực trứng nướng chưa nào? Kèm theo nữa là bánh mỳ phết bơ và mật ong, bánh mỳ ở đây tớ 3 đĩa rồi mà vẫn muốn ăn nữa. 



Món mực trứng nướng


Bánh mì phết bơ và mật ong ăn kèm với đồ nướng là hợp lắm luôn
Giá cả: Dao động từ 30K – 45K/ đĩa.
Đồ ăn kèm: 10K – 20K/đĩa.
Chất lượng phục vụ: 7 điểm. 
Địa điểm: Chỗ ngồi hơi nhỏ nhưng bù lại rất chi là dài, cách đấy chừng 30m là sông Hồng nhé! Thỉnh thoảng nghe tiếng còi tàu phà qua lại mới thích thú làm sao!
Giờ mở cửa: Từ 18h30 - 23h. 

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán nướng Chợ Ngọc Lâm_

*5. Quán nướng... đối diện 241 Đường Lĩnh Nam, Hà Nội*

Cả khu vực quận Hoàng Mai thì mình thấy quán này là ổn nhất! Món giòn giòn lai rai (cuống họng) và món thịt dải ướp giềng mẻ ở đây thì khỏi phải nói. Không 1 thực khách nào đến quán mà không thưởng thức 2 món này. 

Giá cả: Dao động từ 35K – 50K/ đĩa. 
Đồ ăn kèm: Từ 15K – 25K/ đĩa.
Chất lượng phục vụ: 7 điểm. 
Địa điểm: Chỗ ngồi cũng tạm ổn, đây đã là 1 địa chỉ quen thuộc của các bạn sinh viên gần đó đấy các bạn ạ!
Giờ mở cửa: 17h - 23h.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán nướng Lĩnh Nam_


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------

